# Old Dog looking to learn new stuff.



## WaterMan (May 13, 2017)

Well,  Its hard to believe that I am in my 50's already.  I have worked out for what seems like for ever.  About 4 years ago, I was always dragging. I had a tough time working out. I was sick all the time.  If felt like poop constantly.  I went to 10 different doctors trying to figure it out.  After 4 years of sure, your problem is (fill in the specialists thing like asama or irritable bowel, or whatever) I went trough the therapies, all of which did nothing).  I spent over 20,000 and much lost work time going to appoitments and doing this test and MRI that.   I read about T shots and wondered.  So, I got tested.  I had almost no T..  It was in the low 100s.  I have been on T for about a year.  I have read a bit, and I am interested in more.  I have had several battles with Dr. over T shots, I want more of course, and then I get lecture about risks.  So, here I am.  There are not a lot of long term T studies by FDA or data proding conclusive studies.  Maybe someone has info on that.  I am also looking to see if I should be on HGH and what the risks are there.  Experience anyone?  Newbie here (Yes old dog, new tricks).  I have gotten personal bests in my sport this year.. so I work out 6 days a week.  So, I guess I am kinda nutty in that respect.


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. How much test does the doc Have you taking per week? Injectable?  What are your t levels now?  Welcome to the forum, let me know if you have any questions.  every man needs sufficient testosterone!


----------



## brazey (May 13, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## WaterMan (May 14, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome to the forum. How much test does the doc Have you taking per week? Injectable?  What are your t levels now?  Welcome to the forum, let me know if you have any questions.  every man needs sufficient testosterone!


  Last 3 Months doc had me inject 70 ml inter muscular.  When I tested I got a 923 ng/dL of total free testosterone  (Lab Corp has a range of 348 - 1197).   (I really liked the big disclaimer on the test saying that Labcorp developed this test for performance testing and was not cleared by the FDA.  (Hummm go figure on that one).  Total Free testosterone was 16.5 pg/ml (Lab Corp has a range of 7.2 to 24.0).  The alarming part was my estradiol (Sensitive test)  I scored 50.1 pg/ml and lab corp says my range should b 8.0-35.0)  Doctor knocked down my dosage to 60 ml every week and put me on Anastrazole to manage estradiol levels (I dont want man boobs).  I guess I should look at TRT replacement board for more info.    I want to get leaner and meaner.  Current weight is 196.  I am taking in about 60 grams of protien.   I am not sure about carbs... Its not much.


----------



## WaterMan (May 14, 2017)

Thanks.  Wow.  I really like the board so far.  I have been other and nothing...


----------



## yesidont (May 14, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## WaterMan (May 19, 2017)

*Thanks*



Prince said:


> Welcome


  Thanks for the welcome.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/images/smilies/winkfinger.gif


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## WaterMan (May 26, 2017)

*Thanks!*



Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board


  Thanks all.


----------



## WaterMan (May 29, 2017)

*Thanks!*



yesidont said:


> welcome


  Thanks!  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/images/smilies/winkfinger.gif


----------



## WaterMan (May 29, 2017)

*Thanks!*



Prince said:


> Welcome


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/images/smilies/winkfinger.gif


----------



## WaterMan (May 29, 2017)

*Thanks!*



brazey said:


> Welcome....


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/images/smilies/winkfinger.gif


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 30, 2017)

Heres an interesting read for you...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...ycle-and-PCT?p=1940349&viewfull=1#post1940349


----------

